# buck squeeze



## sparks134

What? Please explain this, I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Chris1971

Huh? Watcha talkin bout? Willis.


----------



## den

I have seen them but never used one. I didn't know were mandatory yet but have been out of the lineman world for a couple of years. Our guys rarely climb anymore except for annual certification


----------



## pjg

the biggest utility in our area is using it. I'm sure that the older guys hate it and the younger guys don't know any other way. Personally I like the fact I won't be burning a pole if used correctly. I've used mine a time or two. Get it adjusted and away you go 

If you go to powerlineman.com there is a long thread discussing its use.


----------



## brian john

pjg said:


> the biggest utility in our area is using it. I'm sure that the older guys hate it and the younger guys don't know any other way. Personally I like the fact I won't be burning a pole if used correctly. I've used mine a time or two. Get it adjusted and away you go
> 
> If you go to powerlineman.com there is a long thread discussing its use.


If the OP could fill the non-linemen on this forum in it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TOOL_5150

brian john said:


> If the OP could fill the non-linemen on this forum in it would be greatly appreciated.


sounds like a device in addition to their climbing equipment that will lock onto the pole if they slipped, thus preventing 'burning the pole' Which I can imagine to be quite the world of hurt.

~Matt


----------



## pjg

http://www.buckinghammfg.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=1167


----------



## sparks134

brian john said:


> If the OP could fill the non-linemen on this forum in it would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks Brian John...


----------



## Bender1

Where is it osha mandated at? I have American Electric Power here and they use it but I work for a contractor who complies with OSHA and we don't use them.


----------



## lagunavolts

i guess my company lied to me about being osha mandated!!!


----------



## Bender1

I am not OSHA though, They may have started mandating and gradually moving to require it everywhere. Some companies do mandate that you use them and that is 100% legal.


----------



## KayJay

I think the Buck Squeeze is a great idea. If I had to climb all the time I would definitely invest the $450.00 in one. I see that Klein has come out with a similar one also, but it doesn’t look like it has the quick release cam that the Buckingham does.


----------



## user2285

I'm currently in Sheppard AFB learning to be a lineman. We started using this device from day one as part of our training with our safety strap. I didn't even know that it's an OSHA requirement. One thing for sure is that, it helped a lot of us build confidence climbing the pole but it can be a real pain in the butt trying to work with it because you constantly have to adjust it as you go up and down. Hope this helps. This is what we use http://www.fwlsp.com/product/1624/BashlinWoodFallProtection :thumbsup:


----------



## eutecticalloy

in climbing school we were trained first with harnesses then we went to the bucksqueeze. This was for National Grid in New York. I thought once you get used to it, its great. We would just hang out in it while waiting for the ground crew to organize themselves. I had this girl working the line and she just couldn't bring the cross arm up to me. it took her like a half hour. She was determined, but ended up needing help.

When I interviewed with NYSEG they used a different safety belt. It started with a CH but I didn't like it as much.


----------

